# Network shared Dymo printer not found



## Moreknow (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello,

I am unsuccessfully trying to install Dymo software for a Labelwriter 330 that is connected to another computer on the network.

The Mac is running 10.3.9 and is on a Windows SBS 2003 network with many other pcs.  I dl'd the latest Dymo print driver for mac, rebooted, installed the dymo software, rebooted.

My problem occurs when I try to add the printer from the Add Printer wizard on the Mac.  I am able to browse to the correct PC on the network and select the shared printer.  However, after doing so, Dymo Labelwriter does not appear on the list of Printer Types.  I select Generic as the type and try to run the installed Labelwriter software.  I immediately get an error stating that no Dymo printer was found and the software shuts down.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 30, 2006)

You cannot use a shared printer with a USB driver. The manufacturer supports your printer on the Mac only for a direct connection. To use it as a networked printer, you will need a CUPS driver. The Labelwriter 330 is not yet explicitly supported. The Labelwriter 320's driver is reported to work perfectly. It might work with your printer. You can find it here.


----------



## Moreknow (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you for the speedy reply MisterMe.  I'm a pc admin stuck trying to make one lone Mac work on our network and it's bringin me down.  Why can't these two just get along?! :?

I'll try installing the 320 onto the Mac and see what happens.

Regards,
Shawn


----------

